# Roofing Certifications



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi! 

Can anyone give me the step by step instructions on how to certify with Carlisle and Firestone? Thanks. The reps haven't called me back yet but just in case they are too busy to get to everyone or if they usually have to be tracked down, I'd like to start off on the right foot. We are already certified with Genflex and Mulehide among others.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Step 1, call your local rep. Step 2, do what your rep says to do. Step 3, call the reps back a dozen times before they bother to call you, cause in my experience, it aint happening. 

I gave up trying with Firestone, even though I am Genflex certified, even though I install more firestone than genflex due to availability. 

Chances are if you aren't a huge company you will not get certified by Firestone, Carlisle or JM. You will need to go Genflex and Versico.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh Mr. Grumps, not quite what I wanted to hear even though I'm sure you're right. The party's not over til it's over so I will try:detective: one never knows and stranger things have happened.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

You gotta come with a contract in hand for a big job and say, "certify me." I think.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree with grumpy on this. 

Firestone is the worst in my opinion. They won't allow us to install their EPDM products because of one of the two contractors in the area said they would stop using them if they do. But when either of the said contractors can't find leaks they have no problem having us go out and do some warranty work for them. Makes perfect sense right?

Oh and we can install all of the Hot products we want with full warranties. 

Versico/carlisle are a bit different, your either one or the other. Few get both. Same product, same warranty, same reps, same inspectors, different prices....

JM is generally looking for people to install for them, should be easy there. Genflex is the same.

Mulehide, I don't even want to start on them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

Mr. Grumps, I hadn't even thought of that, great idea! 

1985gt, that's what I've been hearing. I'm working on JM as we speak. Thanks!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

JM has like 5 or 6 sales reps IN MY AREA. Try getting any one of them to call you back.

I almost, almost, got a meeting at the tail end of last year with one of the reps. But it fell through.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Must be different areas, because here they will set up anyone and everyone like Mule Hide does.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Mule hide has a very weak presence in my area, I think due to price. A) only ABC sells it (I think they own the brand). B) It's much more expensive the one or two times I priced it several years ago when compared to Genflex. 

I just got my IB certification and will be doing my first IB job in a few weeks. http://reliableamerican.us/pr/IB_Certification_Letter_Chicago.pdf


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Menards use to sell Mulehide. Well at least I saw it on the shelf every now and again. For some reason I want to say Firestone is mule hides supplier but I've been wrong before. I am surprised on the cost, I figured it would be much less. They seem to like hooking up the shingle companies in our area, and try and push them in to commercial. Some times it works some times the companies lose their butts. I like the 2nd one the best. The ones doing this have no idea, one bid they are supper low, the next they are supper high. All while the regular commercial companies are around the same ball park. Yet being over 100k low bid doesn't raise any eye brows to the owners. :blink:


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

Mulehide single plys are Carlisle, their coatings are tropical, and I forget who makes their modbit.

They just relabel the materials, mark up the price and only sell through ABC. They are also by far the easiest to get NDL certifications from to justify the higher price on materials. They are how I got my start.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

1985gt said:


> Menards use to sell Mulehide. Well at least I saw it on the shelf every now and again. For some reason I want to say Firestone is mule hides supplier but I've been wrong before. I am surprised on the cost, I figured it would be much less. They seem to like hooking up the shingle companies in our area, and try and push them in to commercial. Some times it works some times the companies lose their butts. I like the 2nd one the best. The ones doing this have no idea, one bid they are supper low, the next they are supper high. All while the regular commercial companies are around the same ball park. Yet being over 100k low bid doesn't raise any eye brows to the owners. :blink:


Menards used to sell genflex here in my area. Now they sell what I think is JM. But you have to know the materials by look and feel, because they aren't using the real name brands. For example, Now Home Depot in my area is selling Firestone/GenFlex EPDM under the GenFast name. 

When I used to buy from ABC, I would ask my rep for project pricing on jobs bigger than let's say 50 squares. She would always try to push me onto mule hide, until I lost my temper one day. She was also the ditz who priced Dow Forthpak wall insulation when I was trying to get pricing for Dow Instastik. That was the last time I ever asked her for a price. Shortly after ABC revoked my credit. Now I get the occasional call from a rep asking me to set my account back up.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Grump I never specified IB BUT here in CO it has a good presence and I’ve been More than impressed.. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Hard sell when it's $20 a square more than JM or Versico PVC, and is literally double TPO prices. They don't have a strong presence here, to be honest. None of the other roofers or suppliers I speak with have any idea who they area. Having said that my first IB sale coming up the conversation went like this: 

CVustomer: "Which PVC's do you use?" 

Me: "Well we use two brands, but for your project I recommend IB..."

Customer stops me : "IB?! Really? I didn't know anyone in this area installed IB." 

Me: "Well I am only of the very few in the area that are actually qualified enough to install in." 

He totally caught me off guard, was a super easy sale after that. I wish IB would do a little more promotion in my area. I love customers like that!


----------



## pault (Jan 31, 2010)

Grumpy,


Getting in with IB was the best thing I have ever done. You will pay 20% for material but are able to charge 100% more over all. Great product and great $$$$ maker.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

pault said:


> Grumpy,
> 
> 
> Getting in with IB was the best thing I have ever done. You will pay 20% for material but are able to charge 100% more over all. Great product and great $$$$ maker.


That's what everyone keeps telling me and is part of the reason I sought out IB. However if my customer doesn't know about IB, it does make it a hard sell. I'm still choo chooing away like the little engine that could trying hard to promote it. 

We shall see.


----------



## Cuda (May 13, 2013)

We started out with Versico last year and ended up putting 3200 squares down. Earlier this year I contacted our local Carlisle rep and asked if they were setting up contractors. He said they keep a tight list of contractors and only review for new additions in December and to check back then, then ignored me and ignored me until I finally sent him an email and mentioned the 3200 squares of Versico we'd just put down, with NDL warranties, and already had another 350sq signed to start soon. He couldn't ignore that! Signed us up within a week. Once Firestone heard Carlisle had signed us they got a lot more vocal too (wouldn't you know) and we were signed with them about a month later. Probably helped that our Carlisle rep and Versico rep had some bad blood between them though :thumbup:


----------



## pault (Jan 31, 2010)

I hate you and hope you die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

